# Wyndham Check-in Policy for guests - credit cards no longer required



## Sandi Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

Is anyone aware of changes to Wyndham's check-in policy?  I am specifically concerned with finding out that they no longer require a credit card at check-in. I uncomfortable with this, I always felt it was safer when renting that a credit card was swiped / verified. Somehow seems like an occupant would feel more accountable, perhaps?

I see on the confirmation that it states:
A credit card pre-authorization or cash deposit will be required upon check-in. 

However, I am hearing that the policy changed, about the 1st of the year, and this is longer a requirement.  A credit card is optional, and only needed if the occupant (guest or owner) would like to charge incidentals to the room.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> Is anyone aware of changes to Wyndham's check-in policy?  I am specifically concerned with finding out that they no longer require a credit card at check-in. I uncomfortable with this, I always felt it was safer when renting that a credit card was swiped / verified. Somehow seems like an occupant would feel more accountable, perhaps?
> 
> I see on the confirmation that it states:
> A credit card pre-authorization or cash deposit will be required upon check-in.
> ...



They asked me for one at Glacier Canyon February 18th, and did not present it as "optional".


----------



## chapjim (Mar 14, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> Is anyone aware of changes to Wyndham's check-in policy?  I am specifically concerned with finding out that they no longer require a credit card at check-in. I uncomfortable with this, I always felt it was safer when renting that a credit card was swiped / verified. Somehow seems like an occupant would feel more accountable, perhaps?
> 
> I see on the confirmation that it states:
> A credit card pre-authorization or cash deposit will be required upon check-in.
> ...



Definitely not a Wyndham-wide policy change.  Or if it is, resorts are ignoring it.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

When my sister checked into Bentley Brook in February they didn't ask for a credit card. I thought that was odd and figured they messed up.

I have someone renting at Bonnet Creek in April and they wanted to know how much the card would be authorized for.  I called Bonnet Creek and that is when I was told it is no longer required.

We stayed at Smuggler's Notch in December. They took a credit card (and someone fraudulently charged about $800 to our room for ski lessons ).


----------



## Carol C (Mar 14, 2012)

I was asked for one at Wyn Lake Marion, and I stay here all the time and they know me at front desk. (Hey no jokes about maybe that's why they ask for a c.c. deposit because "they know Carol C is a party girl"!)


----------



## ronparise (Mar 14, 2012)

my Las Vegas reservation still has the requirement printed there..we'll see in two weeks at check in

BTY Im told, Wyndhams sister timeshare, Worldmark, doesnt require it


----------



## ira g (Mar 14, 2012)

Grand Desert in Las Vegas asked for a picture ID and credit card at check in. For a two week stay they authorized $150.


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 14, 2012)

We stayed at Bentley Brook two weeks ago and they said they didn't need a credit card from me.  However, they were getting one from someone else that was checking in.  My guess was that they weren't asking Wyndham owners for credit cards - as they know how to find/bill us, if they need to.  But, my guess was that they were getting credit cards from non-owners.  

In late January, also at Bentley Brook, they did ask for a credit card.  So, this may have changed very recently.  Also this could be a resort specific policy.  It does still say at the bottom of reservations that a credit card is required to check-in.


----------



## kalua (Mar 14, 2012)

*credit card*

towers on the grove and westwinds still require id and credit card .


----------



## LLW (Mar 14, 2012)

ronparise said:


> my Las Vegas reservation still has the requirement printed there..we'll see in two weeks at check in
> 
> BTY Im told, *Wyndhams sister timeshare, Worldmark, doesnt require it*



That is correct. They go after the booking owner - and have (experiences reported on wmowners.com, e.g. when excessive cleaning was needed). It's in the WM Club guidelines. Is it in the Wyndham VR guidelines also?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 15, 2012)

All of the confirmations I have say that one will be required. I have them at GC, Great Smokies lodge and seawatch. 

Jason.


----------

